# Sprawdzona płyta główna z Z77

## andrzejk

Witam potrzebuję nowy komputer do developerki i obsługi środowisk wirtualnych ale i jako normalny desktop oczywiście zamierzam postawić na nim Gentoo.

Nie jestem na bieżąco jeśli chodzi o hardware, więc byłbym wdzięczny gdyby ktoś polecił mi sprawdzoną płytę główną z chipsetem interl z77, w której wszystkie komponenty pracują.

Teraz chyba wszystko ma UEFI więc wolę mieć pewność, że instalacja na tym czymś źródełkowego Gentoo przejdzie bez problemów.

----------

## SlashBeast

a jakie problemy mozesz miec? Sprzet tak, by dzialal (chipset sata, karta graficzna) a bootowanie UEFI mozesz wylaczyc, swoja droga bootowanie uefi jest uposledzone, ten pomysl, by stworzyc na dysku twardym partycje z systemem plikow FAT i umieszczac tam informacje, co i w jakiej kolejnosci bootowac, a jak padnie dysk to juz nie bedzie wiedzialo, by teraz PXE dac, samo UEFI PXE jest niepelnosprytne i niekompatybilne, do pieca z takimi rozwiazaniami.

fwiw uzywam sprzetu z uefi, ale opcja bootowania legacy bios, tablica partycji to GPT, bootloader extlinux, na partycji z bootloaderem jest wlaczone tzw 'legacy bios boot' flag i smiga, bez zadnego efi02.

----------

## andrzejk

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  a bootowanie UEFI mozesz wylaczyc, swoja droga bootowanie uefi jest uposledzone

 

Czyli rozumiem, że nie znajdę jakiegoś dziwadła na rynku, którego ustawienia zmuszą mnie do używania UEFI, bo wspaniali twórcy wpadli na pomysł Win8 only lub które będzie miało jakiś debilny bug, (zdaje się laptopy samsunga takie miały, który powodował wykrzak bootowaia z linuxem). 

Tego się boję - nadmieniłem, że jestem absolutnie nie na bieżącą z hardwarem. wstyd się przyznać ja nawet nie widziałem UEFI na oczy - i nie pałam wcale chęcią aby to oglądać - ale to uwaga na marginesie  :Very Happy: . 

Oczywiście są kwestie jeszcze takie jak kodek dźwięku (ale tutaj z tego co patrze raczej standardowo u wszystkich) i kontrolerem RAID - większość sklepów nie listuje co za kontroler tam siedzi, a w opisach producentów to samo zima RAID jest ale cholera wie jaki - pewnie Intela ale to tylko pewnie, stąd moje pytanie. 

Pomyślałem, że ktoś z forumowiczów doradzi coś z własnego doświadczenia. Kadłubkami to ja się bawiłem na studiach a to było dawno temu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Kontroler raid to zawsze fakeRAID jest wiec zupelnie go zignoruj. Wygooglaj, czy plyta ktora chcesz wspiera legacy bios booting, jezeli tak, to nie masz sie czego bac. Windows8 i jego wymagania co do secureboot i uefi sa absurdalne, jezeli nie planujesz sie dualbootwac to nie ma co sobie tym glowy zawracac.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja bym radził do tej "developerki" chwilę poczekać na Haswella i7-4770S - kosztuje w hurcie $5 taniej, niż Ivy, i podobno ma poprawione chłodzenie, które w Ivy zostało ciężko spartolone.

Do tego oryginalna płyta z chipem Z87 od Intela - poprawiona wersja chipseta  C2 - ma być dostępna w połowie lipca, wersja C1 ma błąd w obsłudze usb3 - po usypianiu nie wstają dyski podłączone przez ten interfejs, trzeba restartować kompa.

Płytę Intela można brać niemal w ciemno (najlepsza kompatybilność z Linuxem, np na P35 nigdy nie miałem żadnego problemu z ACPi, biosem czy sterownikami, czego o Gigabyte nie mogę powiedzieć), tylko upewnij się, że chipset obsługuje vt-d, ten mechanizm umożliwia zmapowanie portu PCI do VM gościa, między  innymi  w Xenie i KVM.

Procki mają być w czerwcu, poprawiony chipset w połowie lipca.

Ewentualne kłopoty z UEFI secureboot też chyba łatwiej będzie ogarnąć na markowej płycie Intela, niż na MSI, Asusie czy Gigabyte.

Cenowo płyty Intela są niewiele droższe (czasem nawet tańsze, np w Komputroniku) od innych, rzadziej natomiast mają jakieś "wodotryski".

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## andrzejk

@Jacekalex Dzięki bardzo konkretne informacje - nie wiem tylko czy dam ram przeciągnąć jeszcze z górą 2 miesiące - zaczynam mieć problemy z pracą tylko na laptopie.

----------

## gryf

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> (najlepsza kompatybilność z Linuxem, np na P35 nigdy nie miałem żadnego problemu z ACPi, biosem czy sterownikami, czego o Gigabyte nie mogę powiedzieć)

 

Możesz napisać coś więcej na temat problemów z Gigabyte? W zasadzie od ponad 4 lat użytkuję mobo Gigabyte z chipsetem P35 właśnie i nie miałem z nią absolutnie żadnych problemów…

----------

## Jacekalex

 *gryf wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   (najlepsza kompatybilność z Linuxem, np na P35 nigdy nie miałem żadnego problemu z ACPi, biosem czy sterownikami, czego o Gigabyte nie mogę powiedzieć) 
> 
> Możesz napisać coś więcej na temat problemów z Gigabyte? W zasadzie od ponad 4 lat użytkuję mobo Gigabyte z chipsetem P35 właśnie i nie miałem z nią absolutnie żadnych problemów…

 

Jakość biosu.

Na fabrycznym biosie żadem Linux nie widział karty ethernet wbudowanej w płytę, przy jaju 2.6.39 rozjechało się ACPI Linuxa  z płytą.

Pomogła aktualizacja biosu do F14, wtedy też cudownie pojawiła się karta r8168, ale za to nie działa Quickboot, który działał na  wcześniejszej wersji biosu.

Mam GA-P43-ES3G.

http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/mb/specs/ga-p43-es3g_10.html

Wcześniej miałem Intela P35 - działała od kopa, bez cienia problemu, kiedy przypadkowo siadła muza na tej płycie - powodowała zwarcie, (załatwiło ją zwarcie w  słuchawkach), kupiłem Gigabyte, bo Intel już nie robił płyt ATX na socket 775.

W dodatku Intel zapewnia stery do Linuxa, praktycznie wszystkie są w jaju, a porównaj to z informacją na stronie Gigabyte, przy każdej płycie, dotyczącą obsługi Linuxa.

Osobiście uważam, że w miarę możliwości, pod nowy procek Intela, lepiej dorzucić kilka złotych do oryginalnej Intelowskiej płyty, pod Linuxem czy *BSD to IMHO najbardziej bezpieczne rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## gryf

Hm. Ja mam GA-EP35-DS3 i nie miałem podobnych problemów. Sieciówka działa, ACPI działa, Quickboot ta płyta nie ma (nie widziałem takiej opcji w biosie). Być może trafiłeś na wadliwy egzemplarz, bądź też na problematyczną serię, albo ja trafiłem na bezproblemowy model :)

Zgadzam się, że czasami (bo nikt nie kupuje przecież mobo co 2 tygodnie ;) lepiej wydać parę złotych więcej w imię świętego spokoju.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> @Jacekalex Dzięki bardzo konkretne informacje - nie wiem tylko czy dam ram przeciągnąć jeszcze z górą 2 miesiące - zaczynam mieć problemy z pracą tylko na laptopie.

 

Na procek te:

```
3 337 200 000 000 000 nanosekund (licząc od opublikowania wiadomości - 26 kwietnia 2013 roku o godzinie 2:00 w nocy naszego czasu).
```

to chyba nie problem.  :Wink: 

Sznurek

Problematyczne może być czekanie na poprawiony chipset Z87, bo:

1. ma wyjść dopiero w lipcu.

2. w sezonie ogórkowym stoi w Polsce cały handel komputerami, także mobo z tym poprawionym  układem może się pojawić w sklepach dopiero w sierpniu, na moment przed sezonem jesiennym.

I jest to wspólny problem wszystkich producentów płyt głównych, którzy użyją tego chipsetu.

Inna sprawa, że do "bzykania plażowego"   :Wink:   nowy komp nie jest niezbędny, a wtopa z chłodzeniem w Ivy jest dodatkowym, mocnym argumentem, żeby trochę poczekać.  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## lazy_bum

[ot]

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 2. w sezonie ogórkowym stoi w Polsce cały handel komputerami, także mobo z tym poprawionym  układem może się pojawić w sklepach dopiero w sierpniu, na moment przed sezonem jesiennym.

 

Tak samo podczas majówki stanie handel komputerami… (nieistotne, że w sklepie czy u dystrybutora pojawi się nowy sprzęt). Czy to wina sprzedawcy, że w „sezonie ogórkowym” klienci są na wakacjach i, zamiast na najnowszy i7, wydadzą kasę na lody/piwo/kwatery/drinki/foo/…?

[/ot]

----------

## Jacekalex

W maju jest ruch w interesie, w innym segmencie, z powodu sezonu komunijnego.

W każdym razie wtedy coś jednak działa.

Natomiast lipiec, to jest dno totalne.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## unK

Ja mam tę płytę: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/index.pl.asp od lipca 2012 i nie doświadczyłem jak dotąd żadnych problemów z nią związanych.

----------

